# [SOLVED] netplug vs. ifplugd

## massysett

I've searched the forum and seen a lot of threads about how laptop users can use both a wireless and wired network interface, preferring the wired to the wireless if the wired is available. I see that I should emerge baselayout 1.12 and either netplug or ifplugd.

My question is, is there any substantive difference between netplug and ifplugd, or are they like Coke and Pepsi? I have looked at the homepages for them and can't see any big difference, so I'm just wondering if there is ever a reason to prefer one over the other.

Thanks.

OmariLast edited by massysett on Sat Jan 07, 2006 1:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

netplug is smaller and lighter

ifplugd is more feature rich, but heavier and some of it's "advanced" features don't actually work.

I maintain both in Gentoo and use netplug myself.

----------

